
Ask HN: What happened to older submissions on HN (only about 500 are visible)? - qilo
Since last week I noticed that I can only view about 500 last submissions on HN.  From front page pressing &quot;More&quot; at the bottom, right now, the last page I can access is page 17 [1].  The viewable submissions list is growing a little: few days ago the last page I could access was page 14.  Few months ago I could easily access page 30 or further (I have never encountered a &quot;last page&quot; where there would be no &quot;More&quot; link).<p>So, is HN experiencing some technical difficulties, and once they are resolved everything will be back as before?  Or this is a permanent thing from now on?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;news?p=17
======
sctb
We have been making several changes that affect this, with more to come. Keep
in mind that /news represents _ranked_ stories, and that the ranking algorithm
loses precision over time, so later pages become less meaningful. If you would
like to see all recent story submissions, /newest currently displays at least
3000 (around 4 days).

